# chamelion



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

anyoen got on and can give me so tips on care?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

paulpaul said:


> anyoen got on and can give me so tips on care?
> [snapback]1016000[/snapback]​


yes don't make a topic and post in it 20 something times in a row to give your self more skulls...... stupid kid.

J-Rod


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

what are u tlaking about i posted it once


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

paul dont spam pplz u loser


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

paulpaul said:


> what are u tlaking about i posted it once
> [snapback]1021868[/snapback]​


? u made a topic and u kept postin things over and over to give yourself more posts. did anyone else see this, i know the mods did. by the way, you couldn't on a chameleon, to inmature.

J-Rod


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

smokinbubbles he spamed all the way to 300 post or how ever many he got and no one did anything hes still on and spamming away


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

lol brodie shut up lol


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

King Snake bob said:


> smokinbubbles he spamed all the way to 300 post or how ever many he got and no one did anything hes still on and spamming away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no this post he did was closed by the mods casue it was such stupid pointless sh*t. he still does post like crazy and for pointless reason. he asks questions that have already been answered in the post, he just doesn't read em.

J-Rod


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

http://www.animalarkshelter.org/cin/ read EVERYTHING on this website then read it again


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

first things first, learn how to spell chameleon.

J-Rod


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

how about u shut up Eh lol yeha i didnt ask u anything so go away


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

paulpaul said:


> how about u shut up Eh lol yeha i didnt ask u anything so go away
> [snapback]1022585[/snapback]​


lmao!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

this topic is nothing to do with reptiles, may I please ask people to use the REPORT button like this one ->







when they see spam like this.

I'm closing this topic, please feel free to start a new topic about chamelions, may I also suggest to the thread starter to ask specific questions like what conditions do you need to keep them, or what do you feed them than just asking for any info about them, this way you will get the answers you need


----------

